# Plant I.D.



## ricoishere (Jan 23, 2009)

I changed tanks, and had a couple of roots that never grew past 1/2" I moved them to a new setup, and all of a sudden I have a plant that started growing out of nowhere. Can anyone ID this for me? I'm referring to the large leaf one with red markings, seems like a hammered leaf.


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

I believe your plant with the big leaf is Echinodorus Ozelot Green.


----------



## ricoishere (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks. Looked it up, it just might be.


----------



## carlstreeter (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd also say Ozelot sword. If treated right, it will get HUGE. Mine will happily block out plants for 18" in any direction if you let it.


----------



## ricoishere (Jan 23, 2009)

carlstreeter said:


> I'd also say Ozelot sword. If treated right, it will get HUGE. Mine will happily block out plants for 18" in any direction if you let it.


Great. Thanks. I want to use it as background in angels tank.


----------

